# registration help



## supaspot (Feb 17, 2011)

The sire to my stallion (RHA Rangers Absolut) is reg AMHA and AMHR but looking at his pedigree he appears to be an american shetland , how could I find out if hes also registered ASPC ? If he is reg with a different name is it possible to find out ?

this is his pedigree -

http://www.allbreedp...+blaze+of+glory

in the AMHA hes reg as BSL Rangers Blaze of Glory and in AMHR hes reg as GGM BSL Rangers Blaze of Glory

and if anyones know what the letters stand for in his prefixes Id love to know






Thanks

I wanted to find out if hes been shown and how he got on


----------



## alphahorses (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't find a horse with a name close to your horse's name in the ASPC stud book. I also don't find his sire listed in the ASPC stud book (though he too could be under a different name).

Based on the entry in the AMHR stud book, I would say that your horse was hardshipped from AMHA to AMHR and not from ASPC to AMHR. The lack of a pedigree in the AMHR stud book suggests to me that he probably is not registered with ASPC and neither were his parents. More research would be needed to determine if this is true.

All minis boast shetland bloodlines, so it is not suprising that you have found some in your horse's pedigree. (I see Gold Melody Boy makes quite a few appearances in this pedigrees). The further back you go, the higher the % of ancestors will be shetland.


----------



## minimomNC (Feb 18, 2011)

He is not registered shetland, while Gold Melody Boy is reg shetland, and the top side of Blaze's pedigree is shetland. Roan Ranger was not reg as a shetland so neither was Johnston's Gold Ranger. Blaze's dam is AMHA only which is why Blaze Of Glory was hardshipped into AMHR with his AMHA papers.

Absolut's dam side is also all mini, no reg shetlands there either.


----------

